

Ask HN: why so much? - duiker101

The question is really simple: why programming event tickes cost so much?<p>DevDays: 599$ 
Android Open: 795$ - 1795$
EuroPython: 210€ - 500€
jQuery: 299$<p>And i can go on... always without flight and accomodation... isn't this a bit too much?
======
JacobAldridge
_The simple answer_ Do they sell out? Because if they do, then it's not too
much (and may even be too little).

 _The slightly more complicated answer_ Pricing can be used in a number of
different ways - for example, it can force only a certain 'level' of people
(experience, money, focus in an area) to attend.

Picking (randomly) EuroPython from your list at 210€ - if you attend, you know
you will be surrounded by other people who believe the event is worth at least
210€ to them, as opposed to people who may only have a passing interest in
Python. Similarly, topics will be targeted at your level - if you've ever been
to a 'free' course on a topic you know really well and found it full of noobs
asking basic questions that don't help you, then you will understand the value
that these levels have.

~~~
duiker101
Your "The slightly more complicated answer" give a good view... but i think
that focusing on money is a wrong way to "filter" partecipations.

Would be much better to ask for some code, like a job interview... something
like InterviewStreet.

Focusing on money will block a lot of people to move since (say) moving from
europe to an SF conference might cost almost, and i think it's a price that
not everyone, even talented people, can afford.

